# CT iPhone app: glitches, comments, and wish list



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

This is the unofficial ContractorTalk iPhone (and soon Android) app thread for any glitches you may find, any comments and/or wish list. Please use this thread only for discussions about the app and not private messaging.

This thread does not guarantee any future functionality. 

This is merely the access point for the developer to check in and see if there is any issues or functionality that can be fixed or worked in.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I don't think it's a glitch but when I am in the current threads section and I "mark all read", it doesn't clear the main forum section of the app.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Today, the iPhone app nolonger allowed me to reply to a post. The only options are [Refresh Page] or [Cancel]

I am currently logged in through Safari and the main web page.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Have you had a recent update that could point to a new issue?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I've reloaded mine 3 times and I just gave up on it. It keeps spinning the little icon and says "processing" and never connects.

My phone is brand new and it's an Android on a Samsung

Mike


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I've reloaded mine 3 times and I just gave up on it. It keeps spinning the little icon and says "processing" and never connects.
> 
> My phone is brand new and it's an Android on a Samsung
> 
> Mike



I don't think you read the disclaimer:

Contractor Talk apps and mobile technology will not work in the State of Wisconsin. We are boycotting Wisconsin because of the blatant disregard for the importance of unions. Thank you.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

APP is working fine..............I am not so much.

Somehow I must have logged out in the app. Once I logged back in, I could respond.

The only strange thing was that I coud read the political threads while not logged into the app.


----------



## thegreek (Dec 11, 2008)

Better luck next update


----------



## SwissClean (Apr 19, 2011)

It's working good for me , plan to use it since I love Iphone Apps


----------



## Anchor Fence (Jul 28, 2010)

*App*

Works fine. It's also very convenient.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had this issue for a while on Android.

I have a slide out keyboard. I view in portrait mode until I need to type. If I view a PM in portrait and the slide the keyboard out to reply in landscape, the screen clears and is blank. You can see the square where the avatar should and you can see the "quote" icon in the upper right but all text disappears.

There is a similar issue when closing the keyboard and going back to portrait mode.

I'm on a Samsung Epic (Sprint) 4G with Android 2.2


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

When attempting to attach pictures, they load 100% then that's it. No continue to message button, or back to message tab. I have to hit the back button on the phone. Sometimes they load, sometimes they do not. 


I would also like to be able to view more about the posting pros profile than available now. Even location would be helpful. 

Evo Android with Sprint.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would also like to be able to view more about the posting pros profile than available now. Even location would be helpful.


Those changes will be coming in a revamp later this year. For now, the CT App is only a supplement to the main site :thumbsup:


----------



## RobertTurner (Feb 10, 2012)

This is great news. The next updates will surely helpful.


----------

